# Have You Finished Your Holiday Shopping?



## GeekDavid (Nov 20, 2013)

Saw a news article today that pointed me to this poll... apparently 9% of Americans have already completed their Holiday shopping. Not started, _completed_!

I'm not even part of the 37% that have started it yet... how about you?


----------



## Ireth (Nov 20, 2013)

I haven't started shopping yet, but I'm doing okay with making a few gifts myself. ^^


----------



## Svrtnsse (Nov 20, 2013)

I generally don't do any Christmas shopping at all. It's not that I don't like Christmas, it's just that the gift giving isn't that big a deal in my family. We're also spread out all over the world and haven't met up all of us for Christmas since my parents divorced twelve years ago.

I'll be sending postcards though. I forgot to do that last year so I should put some effort into it this time around.


----------



## Sparkie (Nov 20, 2013)

Every year I wait for Black Friday, go the malls and take in the madness!


----------



## GeekDavid (Nov 20, 2013)

Sparkie said:


> Every year I wait for Black Friday, go the malls and take in the madness!



Okay, you're nuts. :Laugh:


----------



## Svrtnsse (Nov 20, 2013)

GeekDavid said:


> Okay, you're nuts. :Laugh:



Actually, I can see how that would have a certain appeal, provided I wouldn't have to do any shopping myself.


----------



## Sparkie (Nov 21, 2013)

Svrtnsse said:


> Actually, I can see how that would have a certain appeal, provided I wouldn't have to do any shopping myself.



Yea, that's mostly what it is.  I don't end up buying much, but the people out on Black Friday are entertaining to watch.  Just from an observational standpoint it can be sort of inspiring for a writer, IMO.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Nov 21, 2013)

I've never started by this time of the year.  I don't expect to start for another week or two, let alone finish.  Typical, but I usually get away with it.


----------



## Chilari (Nov 21, 2013)

I've got nothing to pay for gifts with til payday at the end of the month. And even then it'll take my Dad not being paid money I owe him for my car to be able to get out of my overdraft, much less actually be able to afford gifts. Extra expenses (including fillings and higher gas and electric bills due to winter - we're on a prepaid meter) and a real terms pay cut because I've just been signed up for a company pension at 7% of my pre-tax income, mean I am deep in the red right now.

So gifts might need to come from the charity shop, or be home-made from loo rolls, newspaper, cardboard and paint like I used to do when I was a kid - though I'll have to think more carefully about exactly what I make that I did when I was 10.

I'm considering a papier-mache recipts box in the shape of a cider bottle for my brother, who is starting his own cider making business. I have also been building his website and creating the labels for his bottles and boxes in inDesign, but I don't think that counts. Maybe I can put the invoice for my work in website and label stuff inside the recipts box, and charge him 1 hug.

Right, that's one down, and I've still got to think of things for my parents, sister, fiance, fiance's sister, fiance's mum, and something for people at work...

Box of chocs to share will be okay for work, maybe a papier-mache keyring thing for the lady who sites next to me. Fiance wants a new desk chair and doesn't mind waiting til the January sales, by which time I'll have been paid again. For the rest... I'll take up crochet and make some scarves, it'll only cost the wool (mum has a crochet needle).


----------



## shwabadi (Nov 21, 2013)

I've done all mine already, much easier when you just order everything online


----------



## Quillstine (Nov 22, 2013)

I just moved overseas....so only have my wife and 3 cats to buy for! I can put off shopping for Christmas until December 24th now!


----------



## Wynnara (Nov 24, 2013)

Svrtnsse said:


> Actually, I can see how that would have a certain appeal, provided I wouldn't have to do any shopping myself.



I live within walking distance of the biggest mall in the province. For myself, I make a point of getting all my shopping done before December 1st so that I can avoid it until after New Years... but then I'll get the urge to go to the mall, buy a hot chocolate and people-watch the ensuing insanity.


----------



## Ophiucha (Nov 27, 2013)

Wynnara said:


> I live within walking distance of the biggest mall in the province. For myself, I make a point of getting all my shopping done before December 1st so that I can avoid it until after New Years... but then I'll get the urge to go to the mall, buy a hot chocolate and people-watch the ensuing insanity.



I live rather close to there, too, but I prefer to go to Surrey for my shopping. (I think I may be the only person in BC to say 'I prefer to go to Surrey'). More shops for plus-size ladies, which most of the people on my Christmas list (myself included) are, plus some good game stores for my husband and I. Still, when I inevitably realize I forgot somebody, it's nice to be so close to that mall just because I can always go to Chapters to pick up an easy gift.

And no, I haven't started my shopping, mostly because I like to wait for the best sales since I'm broke.  Might go out to get something for my mum-in-law tomorrow, though.


----------



## CupofJoe (Nov 27, 2013)

[I'm not proud of what this says about me but] One of the utter joys of not celebrating Christmas is the schadenfreude of watching most of the people I know go nuts for a month or so with shopping, gift selection and coordination, arranging deliveries etc. Normally sane and rational people become deranged and it is kind of fun watching them unravel.
Apparently for some it is very important that you spend [or look like you spend] just slightly more on X than X spends on you...
So to answer the question... Yes I have finished my holiday shopping.


----------



## Sparkie (Nov 29, 2013)

*Black Friday!!!*

It's 3:33am CST.  I'm up, dressed, and heading to Woodfield mall near Chicago, IL.  This particular mall has been open since 8pm yesterday, so technically I guess I'm late for the real madness.  Still, my plan is to take some photos of people like me trying to hit the sales early.  I'll try to share some later if I can make it out of this alive.

So, off I go into my shopping suicide mission...


----------



## Chilari (Nov 29, 2013)

My crochet scarves plan has backfired; the wool I need to make them, at the quality I want the scarves to be, is just as expensive as buying normal presents, but adds hours and hours to the process. Fortunately, I very much enjoy crocheting and have become as addicted to it as I formerly was to Minecraft. Unfortunately that means my Minecraft walled town with surrounding farmland and villages project is stalled half-built.


----------



## Philip Overby (Nov 29, 2013)

All I have to do is go on Amazon and I'm finished. However, I live in Japan so I don't have to deal with the insanity of holiday shopping for the most part. 

I've decided to donate some money this year as well. As I get older, I just care less about getting a bunch of crap. Of course I like to get some things, but I'd like to be able to give back more when I can.


----------

